# Hurricane Season



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

We've only owned our TT for a few months (and I've loved every minute of it)............ Down South here, we're talking about the coming hurricane season and being prepared, etc. We stayed in our house last year for IKE and while it was scarey, we were lucky and had minimal damage from the wind. We don't store the TT at the house but rather on another property on the side of a barn.

I'd like to hear what seasoned campers down South do with their trailers:



If you evacuate, do you take the trailer?

If you stay, where do you keep your trailer and do you do any kind of preparations (besides pray?)

This coming hurricane season will be a new ball of wax for us because we've never had anything besides the house to worry about. Any comments and hints would be much appreciated. And recognize that I'm asking all this in advance and it'll be a complete waste of time, because WE ARE NOT GOING TO GET A HURRICANE THIS YEAR, right?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would take the trailer and run. You have a place to stay so no fighting to get into a hotel, you have food and your stuff.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

After having been through four hurricanes in just five short years and losing one camper to
A hurricane, the best thing you can do is buy full coverage insurance. Travel trailers are not
Meant to withstand a hurricane and being a native of south Florida my entire life I can also
Say that there is no evacuating with a tt unless you leave days before the warnings. The traffic
Gets to a stand still and there is no way to get out once you are stuck in traffic.

We had our tt in our driveway on a minimal incline ( it is FL after all) and the stabilizers down tight
Hurricane Jeanne dropped so much rain that the trailer Floated down into the street where the water 
Was deep enough that the wind could flip it over. Thank goodness for insurance that is all I can say.

My advice is if you even think you are going to evacuate then get on the road before everyone
Else does. And if you decide to leave the trailer all you can do is pray.

Just my opinion, but I've had 5 campers in the last 12 years and had at least 6 storms to ride out.

Jennifer


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

5th Time Around said:


> After having been through four hurricanes in just five short years and losing one camper to
> A hurricane, the best thing you can do is buy full coverage insurance. Travel trailers are not
> Meant to withstand a hurricane and being a native of south Florida my entire life I can also
> Say that there is no evacuating with a tt unless you leave days before the warnings. The traffic
> ...


I agree. Insure the trailer 100%. make sure that the coverage includes FLOODING and WIND DAMAGE .... and full replacement value -- if you are going to take the trailer with you you need to be on the road the moment they announce the hurricane (traffic will get so bad that the last thing you want to be dragging around is a trailer) PLUS you better have a place for you to go PRIOR to leaving because the moment they announce the hurricane, every RV park in the surrounding states fillup instantly with "fulltimers" getting the heck out of the hurricane zone... personally i say insure it to full value -- and get the heck out unless you are prepared to leave the moment the hurricane is announced.. or you have a friends house you can go stay outside of in another state ....


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Move to Missouri!









Oops, forgot about the tornados...never mind.









Having worked the aftermath of several hurricanes with FEMA (please don't throw anything at me, had enough of that post Katrina!) and DHS, the previous posts are your best bet.

Leave early, leave often! This is your best bet, but make sure that you have the batteries, solar, whatever you need for boondocking as public service are tight, even way inland from the storm.

If you can't leave early, leave light!

Paul


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I say bail out with the trailer. You'll have a place to stay, even if you have to stay in a parking lot somewhere.

Being in Shreveport when Katrina hit, we saw a HUGE influx of people who came up this way. Every single hotel was filled to capacity, and some families were even sharing single rooms. Also, every single RV park was maxed out for several months after the hurricane passed---people just didn't have anything to go back home to. It came to a point where there were obviously well off people (nice camper, nice TV) that were accepting handouts from the local churches because their home bank was underwater, and they didn't have access to any other means of funds (hint---hit the ATM multiple times before a hurricane, just in case).

If you take it with you, you may not get in a nice park, but at least you'll have a bed to sleep on.

If you stay, recommend you fill at least your fresh tank and put the stabilizers down. The more weight you put in it and the more stable you can make it, the less chance you'll have of it flipping on you.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Justman said:


> I say bail out with the trailer. You'll have a place to stay, even if you have to stay in a parking lot somewhere.
> 
> Being in Shreveport when Katrina hit, we saw a HUGE influx of people who came up this way. Every single hotel was filled to capacity, and some families were even sharing single rooms. Also, every single RV park was maxed out for several months after the hurricane passed---people just didn't have anything to go back home to. It came to a point where there were obviously well off people (nice camper, nice TV) that were accepting handouts from the local churches because their home bank was underwater, and they didn't have access to any other means of funds (hint---hit the ATM multiple times before a hurricane, just in case).
> 
> ...


Wish I had thought of that







Maybe that would have saved my trailer. But alas, now I have an Outback


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

GoodTimes said:


> We've only owned our TT for a few months (and I've loved every minute of it)............ Down South here, we're talking about the coming hurricane season and being prepared, etc. We stayed in our house last year for IKE and while it was scarey, we were lucky and had minimal damage from the wind. We don't store the TT at the house but rather on another property on the side of a barn.
> 
> I'd like to hear what seasoned campers down South do with their trailers:
> 
> ...


Goodtimes,

We have grappled with your issue as we live near the Gulf of Mexico as well. The bottom line is that the trailer will not survive a direct hit or near miss from almost any level storm. Even a mild tropical storm will bring down trees and limbs, and believe me the trees win every time! Tropical cyclones also produce many tornadoes which add to their destructive force. We all saw the tragedy unfold with Katrina in New Orleans. Believe me I was sent there right after and saw the destruction first hand. Not to belabor the point, the storms always win. If you can leave then do so.

I also echo the call for insurance. The issue below I-10 is that flood insurance is almost impossible to get and extremely expensive. I see you live in Texas, I have to assume if your are raising this issue then you are not far from the coast. In the last 103 years or so we have all seen what has happened in Galveston, twice!. If you are in a low lying area and in the flood zone then absolutely evacuate.

Because of my job I have to stay, but if I could leave I would load up the Outback and would do so.
(If I were wealthy enough I would build a garage to FEMA "Safe Room" specs!)

Suggestions:

1. Get with your county EMA to look at their "SLOSH" maps for your community.

2. During hurricane season keep your Outback and Tow vehicle prepped, supplied and ready for launch.
(That way you might go camping more!)

3. Pre-plan your evacuation route and destination. Develop a contingency plan for backup.

4. Get the best insurance you can afford.

5. Pray that the Gulf does not get any Hurricanes this year!

Best of luck to you.
Billy


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Filling the tank is a great idea - thanks. SEE, this is why we need to keep this forum up!

I've evacuated for many a hurricane in my life and rode out a few too. But like I said, this is the first year I've had to think about a TT. It's hard to say if I would evacuate with it. I refuse to be part of a slow moving parking lot with that attached to the TV. And leaving early isn't always possible. The ideal time to get on the road is when they announce a hurricane is forming in the Gulf!

Keep the ideas and opinions coming, I know I'm not the only one here wondering about this stuff. And hey, all you Outbackers who live north of I-10, will you make room for any of us if we need a place to park??????


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If I lived in the deep south ( even though Maryland is still a southern state no matter what Virginia says ) I would hook up the camper and bolt. A generator is a must. When the season gets near, prepare. Know what to bring from home, gas the generator, fill the fresh water, ect. ect. I would bet with a preplan you could be on the road in 2 hours. If the campgrounds are full, you got a generator to get buy for a few days and when its over and you go home you have a place to stay if you have damage to your home. I have seen the traffic and everyone sounds right, get out fast and early.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

This post has given us another insight into our trip plans! We are hoping to be going down to FL and gulf coast states, along to Texas etc Nov-April. In my mind, we're kind of chasing nice temps and weather - are we being totally naive?? If we just keep a good eye on the weather and head out as soon as warnings commence, will we be OK? How far 'north' do you head to avoid being blown away?! The OB will be our home for a year so we have no plans to leave it behind!

Typically when are the worst months for hurricanes? We're brits, what do we know?!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, for one, I made sure I don't live where hurricanes are really an issue! Sorry...that's no help at all. I hate camping when it rains, which seems to be a theme with us now. Camping adventures...2. Rain during camping adventures...2. So I'll make damn sure I don't go camping when there's a chance of hurricanes!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

BritsOnTour said:


> This post has given us another insight into our trip plans! We are hoping to be going down to FL and gulf coast states, along to Texas etc Nov-April. In my mind, we're kind of chasing nice temps and weather - are we being totally naive?? If we just keep a good eye on the weather and head out as soon as warnings commence, will we be OK? How far 'north' do you head to avoid being blown away?! The OB will be our home for a year so we have no plans to leave it behind!
> 
> Typically when are the worst months for hurricanes? We're brits, what do we know?!


Hurricane Season is June thru November. You'll be fine going south during Nov-April. The nice thing about hurricanes (if there's something 'nice') is you have PLENTY of time to get ready for it and run away. Unlike when we lived in Oklahoma - SURPRISE, Tornado! (don't get me wrong, I LOVED living in OK). As far as how far north? Depends on the severity of the storm but I'd say a few hundred miles north is PLENTY of room between you and the mess that a hurricane brings. We live about 70 miles north of the coast and we didn't have any flooding, just lots of nasty wind and rain. Enjoy your travels!


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

BritsOnTour said:


> This post has given us another insight into our trip plans! We are hoping to be going down to FL and gulf coast states, along to Texas etc Nov-April. In my mind, we're kind of chasing nice temps and weather - are we being totally naive?? If we just keep a good eye on the weather and head out as soon as warnings commence, will we be OK? How far 'north' do you head to avoid being blown away?! The OB will be our home for a year so we have no plans to leave it behind!
> 
> Typically when are the worst months for hurricanes? We're brits, what do we know?!


BritsOnTour, please don't sweat it at all and enjoy your travels. We live with the treat of hurricanes so we obsess over it down here; we call it situational awareness. . From time to time take a look at the weather channel online. They have great informational resources for Tropical Weather. http://www.weather.com In fact the Weather Channel goes nuts for hurricane season. Just make sure you are nowhere near the location where that Jim Cantore fellow is broadcasting from! The Weather Channel seems to work very hard to place him at or near the landfall site. Frankly, we consider it bad omen if he is on a beach within 200km of our location!

If you are traveling across the upper Gulf give us a shout, we can direct you to some great eating establishments during your travels.

Take care and best of luck to you. Most of all enjoy your time here in the states, as Goodtimes said above you are not going to be here during "The Season".

Billy


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Jambalaya said:


> This post has given us another insight into our trip plans! We are hoping to be going down to FL and gulf coast states, along to Texas etc Nov-April. In my mind, we're kind of chasing nice temps and weather - are we being totally naive?? If we just keep a good eye on the weather and head out as soon as warnings commence, will we be OK? How far 'north' do you head to avoid being blown away?! The OB will be our home for a year so we have no plans to leave it behind!
> 
> Typically when are the worst months for hurricanes? We're brits, what do we know?!


BritsOnTour, please don't sweat it at all and enjoy your travels. We live with the treat of hurricanes so we obsess over it down here; we call it situational awareness. . From time to time take a look at the weather channel online. They have great informational resources for Tropical Weather. http://www.weather.com In fact the Weather Channel goes nuts for hurricane season. Just make sure you are nowhere near the location where that Jim Cantore fellow is broadcasting from! The Weather Channel seems to work very hard to place him at or near the landfall site. Frankly, we consider it bad omen if he is on a beach within 200km of our location!

If you are traveling across the upper Gulf give us a shout, we can direct you to some great eating establishments during your travels.

Take care and best of luck to you. Most of all enjoy your time here in the states.

Billy









[/quote]

Jambalaya, 
You're SO right - if you see Jim Cantore in the area, run for the hills!

Daphne, AL? My neighbor is from there - do you happen to know Hollye and Jeff Noce??


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Our RQS is our perverbial "liferaft". While hurricanes are not as common in the NE, we have had our share...Gloria '84, Bob '91, and several before that. I have the Outback stocked and ready to go. Watertank, propane, etc. full, and I have a 1 week supply of MRE's (Meals, ready to eat) in the storage area. They can last up to 3 years, and I just buy another carton when those expire (Ebay is a good source for supply). We'll head off Cape, and set up in one of the state parks. After the threat passes, we head back home, and if needed, remain in the camper on the property. I have the 2 honda's ready to go for the long haul! (Hurricane Bob we were without power for 1 month.)


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Gee, now I feel bad yippin' about the 30 below stuff and a little rain. 
Man, you guys got a real dog and pony show what with the tornados and hurricanes !!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The nice thing about Tornado's over hurricanes is that there isn't enough time to have to worry about the OB. Insurance is best! If you do need to evacuate, send out a message to the Outbacker's. I'm sure someone in the area you were running toward could make reccommendations for camping.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Great information all! This time we're headed out with our OB. Last year Ike tore up our home pretty good and I was a little jealous of all the folks in our neighborhood who had travel trailers to live in while I was in town and my family was at my parents' home. Not this year!

Great information on keeping our OB stocked up.


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

_Daphne, AL? My neighbor is from there - do you happen to know Hollye and Jeff Noce??_

GoodTimes, sorry I don't know them. Have they been out there for a while?

Billy


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

WHEW! Thank you! LOL!

I just haven't had time to sit down and figure out an exact itinerary for our travels south and west, we have cg's booked for going north for a couple of months but there's too much chaos on my desk to fit that enormous Woodalls directory on there at the mo!

Will keep you posted, we hope to connect up with a few OB'ers en route at some point......

Ali


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We talked a bit about this last year and it is a good subject.

Regardless of the area you're in the possibility for natural disasters is always there. What we have done here is put together a tupperware storage container that has emergency stuff in it. Several instances has shown the need for having certain things on hand. During the Ice Storm in December up here, there were no gas stations left open stores were closed and people began to get desperate for those items.

Those items included

spare propane bottles
propane tank for your grill at home
generators
gas
water
candles
any sort of camping gear
air mattresses
sleeping bags
flashlights
batteries

you get the point.

A disaster kit tailored to your needs for your area will help. Have a plan. Designate people in your family to do different things to speed your departure. Have or set a meeting spot should you be seperated for any reason. Fill your fresh water tank and take all of the perishables from your home fridge that you can.

If you are going to take your unit, as soon as it LOOKS like the Government will call for an evacuation, hook up and go. Know side streets and alternate routes to get you out of the way. Some times you may have to go a good way out of your way to avoid grid lock on the highway. It' can be well worth your while. Nothing is worse than being in crawling traffic, watching the needle creep closer to empty.

If a hurricane hits, or some other disaster and you have the ability to get away from it with your rig, you have everything you need to stay safe and comfortable.

New England is overdue for a Hurricane. If one should hit I believe I am ready. Unfortunately, when something like a hurricane comes our way I have to stay to maintain the Nuclear Plant I work at. DW will have to load up and go. She prefers that I drive but she can do it too and will need to if and when we get a storm up here.

As Kevin said the Outback can be a life boat. I would love to have the opportunity to put it through its paces in that sort of capacity, but REALLY don't relish having to go through a storm and the risk and worry.

Eric


----------

